
Startup Paradise - willwill100
http://signup.startupparadise.com/
======
geuis
Having recently joined a startup as an early employee, I just can't think this
is a good way to get anything really accomplished. We're running at full tilt
to figure out our product fit, building backed systems we need, talking to
prospective customers, etc. If we were lounging on an island some where, how
could you possibly do those things well?

Truly successful businesses are not vacations. Coding on the beach with a mai
thai sounds romantic, but comes across as foolish and a waste of precious
runway resources _.

_ Exceptions might include if you and your team happen to be native to a
luxourious beach, in which case your environment might contribute to your
success. This has not been vetted yet, so far.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
It won't be a waste of resources if the place you go is cheaper than your
current location. Your burn rate will go down this way.

I know 3 teams first-hand who moved to "cheap" places (two in Bali, the other
one being us, in a small rural village of France), all while doing remote
consulting, to bootstrap businesses (I'm bootstrapping
<https://www.wisecashhq.com>).

I can say we have a pretty good work-life balance, all while being
indefinitely sustainable, under that setup.

~~~
brianbreslin
can I suggest (completely off topic) before you launch to get a domain other
than wisecashHq just because it would be better to not have 2 repeating H
(especially if you are in france, where the ache sound might make
pronunciation tough) wisecash.co ? or something easy to spell. good luck! or
better said bonne chance!

------
dejv
I am world traveler for past 8 years and I can tell is really hard to work at
some paradise longer than normal vacation time. Typical paradise consist of
beach, some local bar and maybe two or three crappy restaurants.

There are many different kind of people, but I dont believe that most of us
will thrive in this kind of non stimulating environment.

------
dm8
And how do I meet with my customers? How do I watch my users using my product?
I know we have technological breakthrough using products like Telepresence,
Skype but they'll never ever replace inter-personal communication. Especially,
things like watching users play around our product and understanding the
problems with our product.

~~~
tibastral2
You can alternate time on the island and time in your native place (the life
is not black and white ;))

------
pbiggar
This looks cool! There's a lot of hard things to figure out here (visas,
internet access, pirates, funding landscape, and lots of things the naysayers
in this thread are happily listing out), but if you can make it happen, it
will be amazing. Best of luck!

~~~
thibaut_barrere
I know the guy who's starting this, and can tell he is seems fairly motivated
to make this happen.

I can't wait to see where this will go, too!

Sidenote: I'm on my own "startup paradise", a very small rural village of west
of France with a nice weather :-)

~~~
dariot
Where in France is that, if I may ask? I might consider working in France and
I'm fairly partial to nice weather.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
A bit late, hopefully you'll still read: we're located here
<http://goo.gl/maps/4UkZU>.

It's usually not as exceedingly hot as in the south-east, but still sweet.

Get in touch if you'd like more details!

------
smoyer
Sounds greattttttttttttt ... can you provide a new identity, hidden bank
accounts and something that eliminates my sense of responsibility too?

I'm kidding of course, but my point is that not everyone can just escape their
current situation ... and in my case I wouldn't want to. For me, start-up
paradise would be a very quiet office within biking distance of my house.

Somewhere with like-minded people who would like to establish a show-and-tell
hour each day. It would be great to have at least peer-review of ideas and
some intellectual conversation, then be able to retreat into the zone and
accomplish something worthy of showing at the next get together.

------
fitandfunction
I like "4 Hour Workweek" and its ilk ... particularly the message about not
delaying gratification forever (or at least until retirement).

But come on ... does anyone really think that Google or Facebook or SpaceX or
etc could have been built without significant personal sacrifice by not only
the founders but also the employees?

I'm not saying that you should be worked like a slave ... but _if you go into
it_ with the explicit goal of combining comfort AND entrepreneurship ... then
you should prepare to be dissapointed.

~~~
wpietri
That's a dangerous way to think about it. Success often requires sacrifice,
but sacrifice does not bring success.

The median time to exit from venture funding is something like 6 years. During
that, you need to be at the top of your game as much of the time as possible.

I have a friend who's a serious endurance athlete. He trains hard, but he's
just as dedicated about rest. Weekly massages and spa visits, great food, a
clean and restful home, a lot of quiet time. Sacrificing those comforts would
make him look more macho, but they'd reduce his effectiveness.

If somebody needs a daily dose of sun and sand to be at the top of their game,
godspeed.

------
petercooper
I actually think this would be really cool for working on a book or similar
creative project. But for a startup.. _"with bad internet connection"_ rules
out almost anything I'd want to do startup-wise, alas.

One day I hope to try what John Carmack used to do. Go away to a really dull
area with a nice hotel and spend a week working with zero interruptions :-)

~~~
tibastral2
No the idea is than normally you have bad connection, but to build that, we'll
need the BEST internet connection.

------
mustard76
Sounds great to me. I'd love to go. I would enjoy the change of pace and
meeting some new people (who are hopefully working on interesting projects).
Fast/reliable internet is a MUST. There are plenty of beautiful/relaxing
places in the world with fast internet. I won't expect to get as much work
done as I usually do. It would be nice if there were some side trips planned
during the afternoons/evenings.

------
Roelven
Reminds me a lot of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3956287> /
[http://blog.simplehoney.com/how-to-build-a-startup-from-a-
be...](http://blog.simplehoney.com/how-to-build-a-startup-from-a-beach/)

------
kyle_t
Thrilling idea, but I have a hard time giving my email address to a service
who can't even take the time to properly setup their root domain's page:
<http://startupparadise.com/>

~~~
aaronjg
Or spell the header text correctly

    
    
         "We will be launching soon Sartup Paradise ! The place to be for remote workers"

------
alex_h
The background image appears to be from Dreamland Beach in Bali, if that's any
clue.

------
bpatrianakos
Is this a joke? I hope this is some kind of sarcastic prank to make a point.
If it isn't then this whole startup trend,and that's what it's becoming - a
trendy thing to do - has gone too far.

------
johnrob
This would probably be best for a focused sprint to build the first (or next)
iteration of a product. You need to be back in real life to interact with
users and pivot the idea if necessary.

------
gojomo
Nice for a lifestyle freelancer, but could be problematic for a speculative
startup, except as an occasional offsite. Might make the team soft. Perhaps a
'startup purgatory' instead?

------
tzaman
Too much text, not nearly enough information. Not subscribing.

~~~
tibastral2
[http://quotations.about.com/b/2007/03/20/if-i-had-more-
time-...](http://quotations.about.com/b/2007/03/20/if-i-had-more-time-i-would-
write-a-shorter-letter.htm)

------
ruswick
It just sounds too fantastical and comes off as puzzling and suspicious.

For myself, paradise includes a good cup of coffee, an issue of the New
Yorker, and some good music.

~~~
tibastral2
I'll have espresso, and amazing music. For the New Yorker... we'll see ;)

------
daurnimator
27" Apple thunderbolt display?

My computer does not have thunderbolt.

------
negamax
I liked the idea. Hope OP delivers

------
scottmcleod
Bali?

~~~
tibastral2
Yep it's Bali

